# Hilfe über passender Lüfter



## PEACEpolska (21. Mai 2009)

*Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem.
Ich wollte mir einen 120 mm Lüfter kaufen. (4 pin)
Nun habe ich mein Case geöffnet und mich gefragt, ob er denn überhaupt rein past?
hier sind ein paar bilder, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

wenn er rein past, welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen da noch ein "Windkanal" (im hintergrund zu sehen) an dem Seitenteil ist.

oder sollte ich etwas warten und meir eine Wakü kaufen? was kostet eine anständige? 
sollte einen Q9550 kühlen der auf 3,4 Ghz übertaktet ist


Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## nulchking (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Vorne dürften welche reinpassen.
2 Plätze kann ich erkennen für 120.
Hinten ist es schwer zu sagen, entweder 80/120mm

Google doch einfach mal nach INfos zu deinem Gehäuse


----------



## PEACEpolska (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort, habe aber leider vergessen zu erwähnen das es ein CPU lüfter - CPU Kühler werden sollte...


----------



## _hellgate_ (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

also für die cpu der lüfter oder für das gehäuse?

also an deiner stelle würde ich mir auf jeden fall noch einen cpu kühler kaufen

kannst auch gut mit übertakten... im wakü thread sind bsp. aufgelistet kannst dort einafch selber eine zusammen stellen...
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler - Socket 775/1366/AM2

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Thermalright IFX-14 Heatsink - LGA775


----------



## PEACEpolska (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

jap genau für die CPU da mein alter sich mit 4300 u/min dreht -.-


----------



## Flenor Eldar (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

hol nen alpenföhn brocken CPU kühler, da is en anständiger lüfter dabei...


----------



## _hellgate_ (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

trotdem würde ich hinten noch einen 120er reinmachen


----------



## PEACEpolska (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> trotdem würde ich hinten noch einen 120er reinmachen


  jup das noch auf jeden fall...

zu dem EKL: diesen habe ich mir auch angeschaut und sie werden 20 km von meinem Wohnort produziert, von dem her kann ich ihn mir locker besorgen ^^
nur bleibt die frage ob er denn reinpast, da wie man auf den Bildern sieht, das Netzteil jetzt schon nahe dran ist. ich weiß nicht, wie groß der in echt ist, ok, ich habe mir die Maße angesehen aber dennoch. 
zudem kommt noch der Luftkanal an dem Seiten teil des Gehäuses (auf bilder zu sehen)


----------



## Raeven (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Du solltes unbedingt dir 2 120 Lüfter vorn und hinten montieren. Zusätzlich noch nen neuen CPU Lüfter. Meine Empfehlung sind die EKL Alpenföhn. Haben alle einen 4 pin Anschluss und man kann sie Steuern. Alternativ mit einer Lüftersteuerung.CPU Kühler mit Lüfter empfehle ich den Groß Clockner Blue Edit. Habe das Trio in meinem Gehäuse und super Temperaturwerte.


----------



## PEACEpolska (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Passt der bei mir rein? Damit würde er aber den Windkanal leider nicht nutzen.
ist ein ATX Design-Midi-Tower (CSL 1808)


----------



## PEACEpolska (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Habe mich mal jetzt bei unserem Händler schlau gemacht. Er sagte mir das der Cooler Master V8 hinen passen würde, zwar knapp aber es geht... habe ihn gleich mal bestellt als er mir vergewisserte, dass wenn er nicht reinpassen würde ich ihn zurückgeben kann  
hat ihn jemand schon getestet?

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Cooler Master V8


----------



## Raeven (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Blue Ed.:Sollte kein Problem sein . Wichtig ist nur das du die Strömungsrichtung des PC beachtest und nicht wie in der Anleitung den Kühler mit Lüfter nach unten hängent anbaust, sondern die Halterung um 90 Grad drehst. Habe zwar ein Intel, hat bei meinem Board auch geklappt da die Bohrungen der Backplatte gleich sind. Die Maße des Kühlers erfährst du auf der Homepage des Herstellers. Der Kühler ist für alle Sockel : Intel Sockel 775 und AMD Sockel 754, 939, 940, AM2 und AM2+ geeignet und unterstützt somit so gut wie jeden aktuellen High-End Prozessor.M3


----------



## PEACEpolska (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

vielen dank!
werde erst mal den V8 ausprobieren, stelle auch die temps rein.
vielen dank


----------



## Jazzman (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

naja aber der V8 soll ja ziemlich Lärm machen laut dem pcgh Test
der Alpenföhn wäre die bessere wahl gewesen, den kann man auch gedreht montieren


----------



## PEACEpolska (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

mal sehen... der sollte schon einiges an leistung haben ^^ ich könnte ihn ja noch zurück geben.

hmm, sind die von EKL so gut oder wieso erwähnt ihn jeder?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Mhhh, den beiden Lochabständen nach zu urteilen passen dort 80er bzw 92er rein, aber warum misst du das nicht einfach mal nach? Mit Lufttunnel meinst du sicherlich dieses Plastikrohr, dass von der Seitenwand in richtung Sockel geht? Das wird sowieso überbewertet und bringt in meinen Augen gar nichts...

Also hinten definitiv einen Lüfter einbauen und ewtl neuen CPU-Kühler kaufen...


----------



## PEACEpolska (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

hinten sind es für nur 92mm... leider...
viele haben mir zum Thermalright IFX-14 geraten, mit lüfter...  evt. mit Scythe S-Flex.

past der bei mir rein? ^^


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Ich denke nicht... da dein Gehäuse zu den etwas schmaleren gehört, sonst würde ein 120er hinten rein passen, passt das von der höhe des IFX-14 nicht.


----------



## PEACEpolska (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

*******... man könnte das seitenteil aber auf lassen ^^


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

OK, das musst du für dich selbst entscheiden... Ich finds dumm nur wegen einem CPU-Kühler der nicht ins Gehäuse passt, dass Seitenteil weg zu lassen...


----------



## PEACEpolska (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

ja das auch wiederaber es ist etwas schwierig einen passenden zu finden...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Mess doch mal bitte wie hoch der Kühler max sein darf. also von der CPU bis zum Seitenteil.


----------



## PEACEpolska (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

jup ok. ich werde es ausmessen sobald ich wieder daheim bin ^^ also ich stell es so um 6 hier rein ^^


----------



## PEACEpolska (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

CPU bis zum seitenteil: ca. 15,5cm - 16cm
CPU anfang bis zum Netzteil: ca 3,5cm
CPU mitte bis Netzteil: ca 6cm
CPU ende bis Netzteil: ca 8,5cm

mainboard bis seitenwand: ca 16,5 cm


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Um mal Bezug auf die WaKü frage zu nehmen: Ich denke das du da mindestens 200-250€ investieren musst.

Wie viel willst du maximal für den CPU-Kühler ausgeben? (Sry, falls ich überlesen haben sollte)


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

hmm... für einen guten CPU Lüfter würde ich schon an die 100 euro hinlegen + Gehäuselüfter.

das ist ja das prob einer WaKü. die sind sau teuer 
auserdem, wer garantiert mir das dort kein leck ist und alles auf meine graka tröpfelt? 
garantie is auch keine dabei was ich weiß

*edit:* was ist mit der hier? kommt mir billig vor http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2097

kenn mich mit WaKü gar nicht aus.
was kostet eine empfehlenswerte mit OC potential?


----------



## Axim (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Solangs keine Thermaltake ist 
Sieht eigentlich gut aus, weiss nicht was dagegen spricht.

Aber du musst wissen dass du schon für 65 €uronen den besten Luftkühler bekommst, den es atm aufm Markt gibt, und der ist mit Sicherheit vergleichbar mit dem WaKü Set (von Kühleistung wegen).
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ch-Megahalems-Overclocker-Edition::12308.html


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

jap und der wäre? ^^
die andere frage ist wieder, passt der bei mir hinein?

habe das Biostar Biostar TP43D2 - A7 Mainboard
http://article.techlabs.by/img/article/7361/DSC03383.jpg


----------



## Axim (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

der wäre in dem link ganz unten in meinem vorherigen Post

hört auf den Namen "Prolimatech Megahalems Overclocker Edition"

Auf dein MB müsste er schon passen, frag sonst mal noch beim Hersteller vom Kühler nach
Was ich als problematisch sehe ist vielleicht wegen dem NT, uU musst du einen Lüfter abnehmen und ihn Richtung NT drehen.


----------



## svbo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Prolimatech Megahalems,dazu die im juni rauskommenden lüfter von be quiet (Bqt t12025-lf)

das wird meins...allerdings hab ich gehört dasdie lüfter ne andere befestigungs art haben...jemand ne ahnung we man die dann ran bekommt,außer mit kabelbindern?


----------



## Bruce112 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

1 :Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel
40 euro


2:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C Heatpipe Cooler 120mm
40 euro


3:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Scorpion HDT-S1283 Heatpipe Cooler - 120mm
25 euro


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Bei den die hier Vogeschlagenen Kühlern wurde bei keinem auf die *Höhe* geachtet...

Die WaKü zusammenstellung sieht ja soweit ganz gut aus, nur von dem CPU-Kühler habe ich noch nicht gelesen oder sonstwie gehört, aber vom Preis her interessant. Wenn du bei der Montage acht gibst und alles ordentlich montierst kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen. 

Ich schau heut Abend mal nach nem LuKü der mit 100%tiger Sicherheit bei dir rein passt. Es sei denn du entscheidest dich doch für die WaKü...


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

beides finde ich sehr ansprechend erlich gesagt. man will eben auch die beste kühlung für seine CPU oder? ^^
erlich gesagt hat mir der Prolimatech Megahalems "Overclocker Edition" angetan ^^
aber eine WaKü finde ich auch klasse, mal was neues und eine kleinere aktion wert nur der preis ist erschreckend teuer.
von der höhe sollte schon ein 160mm reinpassen, auch wenns knapp werden würde. man die auswahl ist eben soo gigantisch und ich blick nicht mehr durch ^^

ich danke dir vielmals für deine mühe.

ich habe irg was über den Asus Triton 88 gelesen. er wäre angeblich besser was ich nicht glaube. -.-


----------



## Bruce112 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

schau mal hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...el/48777-usertest-prolimatech-megahalems.html


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Wenns von der Höhe rein passt wäre auch der Megahalems mein Favorit. Nur das du aufgrund der nähe zum NT nur einen Lüfter unter den Kühler setzen könntest.


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

so ein mist! ich könnte ja die OC variante versuchen mit beiden lüftern, wenns rein past wäre es der hammer!

aber der past mit einem schon rein oder?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Wenn du ihn horizontal montierst und einen Lüfter drunter setzt, müsste er passen. Nur die Höhe solltest du nochmal genau nachmessen. Wenn der zweite Lüfter nicht passt, wäre es ja auch nicht so schlimm, da er ja schon mit einem sehr gute Ergebnisse erziehlt.


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

oh man du bist der beste!!! der wird sofort bestellt nachdem ich den V8 bekomme und gleich wieder abgebe xD
ich hoffe der ist heute schon da. es hieß der solle mitte dieso woche kommen  
von der höhe mach ich mir keine gedanken ^^
wenn er zu hock ist wird einfach ein stück rausgeflext und ein wenig nach oben verschoben, irg was wird mir da einfallen ^^ 
und noch ein punkt... wärmeleitpaste.
was könntest du mir empfehlen? die beiligende oder eine andere? ich hätte noch hier eine ganze tube aus unserer elektro werkstatt ^^
glaube ein no name produkt.
bin noch in der arbeit vondem her.. naja


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Zu der Wärmeleitpaste kann ich dir mal gar nichts sagen. Für welchen Einsatszweck ist die denn gedacht?

Laut Hersteller liegt dem Megahalem eine gute Paste bei, wozu ich dir aber nichts weiter zu sagen kann. In der PCGH Print 05/2009 wurden die gängisten WLP´s getestet und dabei hat die Elixier von Scythe am besten abgeschnitten. Nach dem Flüssigmetal...


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Ist eine Industrie-Wärmeleitpate für leiterplatinen und CPU's
vielen dank

edit:

der V8 ist daaaa. hab ihn mal ausgepackt und hingehalten... muss schon sagen, imposantes teil ^^ 
past aber nicht rein -.- berührt das netzteil. es fehlen ca 3 mm.
von dem her muss ein neues gehäuse her...
irg welche empfehlungen?

@ LordMeuchelmord: 

ich finde ja deinen sehr schick ^^ ist er zu empfehlen?

edit:

hab was gefunden den ich bestelle wenn keine einwende kommen ^^
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Xigmatek/Xigmatek-Midgard-Midi-Tower-Black::12410.html


----------



## PEACEpolska (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

Gehäuse ist  mit CPU Kühler gekommen, eingebaut, alles passt perfekt und Temperaturen sind auch der hammer. In Game bei ca. max. 34C° 
Das beste ist der ist jetzt kaum hörbar, flüster leise.
Vielen Dank an euch allen


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe über passender Lüfter*

freut mich dass zu hören


----------

